# ice auger



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I thought this would be the best place to ask for a little help since this is a great site where people give advices or ideas.

Today i started my auger then it died then i tried pulling again but it wouldnt let me do it, then i got the light and looked to see what was wrong and the recoil was locked up in the metal rings or whatever these are called??? i seem cant to get the engine cover off and i really want to get it fixed up so i can go out asap. i have had it for almost a year (feb 10th-my bday) so i am wondering what i can or should do? thanks and good luck. 

report: tonight..caught one 14 inch crappie, one 2 pound eye, perch and lost a crappie on URL.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Its under one year old..It should still be under warrenty.If it is take it in an insist on a new part. Don't let them try to bend this and bang that to get it working or you could be facing the same problem again.I know you want it fixed asap but a litle wait might be well worth it. Curt...


----------

